# stainless steel wheel trims



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone recommend where we can get some 16in wheel trims. We have had two sets from Motoramma in Hull, but they have plastic clips to hold them on, and both sets have not lasted very long before the clips snap and you have to put nylon ties on to hold them on. We would like stainless steel with stainless steel clips to hold them on. Anyone got any advice please
thanks Anna


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,

You could try Automate wheel covers Ltd. tel01274851989.


norm


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Try eddie vanbitz on here he is a partner of a company who sells them
GEOMAR


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This is where I got mine from,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191113200393?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

You may wish to read This first!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi I would recommend Automate as well

Thanks Geomar for the recommendation but we don't sell them

Eddie VanBitz


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have Euroliners installed on my twin rear wheeled ford based van. they are excellent. When its time to do tyre pressure checks, I can remove each one in less than a minute. The steel mounting brackets stay on the wheel, then its just a case of replacing the liner and screwing the two caps back on with the supplied tool. If your worrried out road salt etc they can be easily removed for those type of conditions
Easy Peasy and they look good !!

Martin


----------

